# Covering during primary fermentation?



## Siwash (Sep 17, 2017)

Do you folks cover your primary fermenter during fermentation? If so, what do you use if your fermenter doesn't come with dedicated cover/lid?

Thanks!


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes you want something to keep out fruit flies. A towel or t-shirt can work fine.


----------



## GEM (Sep 28, 2017)

Agree, put something over it to keep out the fruit flies. I use Brute trash cans to ferment, so I cover with their lids. On my smaller fermenters I use a towel or piece os sheeting.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2017)

I use a towel.


----------



## Cher (Sep 28, 2017)

I leave the lid ajar about an inch on the bucket or Brute container and then drape a sheet over the whole top to keep bugs, etc. out. Several years ago I cut up a flat sheet and hemmed the edges to make drapes for the fermenters. They are less "linty" than towels and easy to wash and dry.


----------



## pete1325 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cheese cloth works well......


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 30, 2017)

Siwash said:


> Do you folks cover your primary fermenter during fermentation?



I assume this question is for red wine.

But for anyone later coming and making white wine, FWIIW, I airlock my whites immediately. Improves the aroma and bouquet in the final wine to get any O2 off the must from the start.


----------

